# Value of net.inet.tcp.sendspace



## Magnesik (Apr 7, 2010)

What is the difference between sendspace = 65535 (max size of window which doesn't need to scale) and sendspace = 1048576 (1 MB window) while system (Freebsd 8.0) on each value sends the same window size 65535? 

Of corse net.inet.tcp.rfc1323=1

What is inet.inet.tcp.sendbuf_max parameter? Value of this parameter on my router (Freebsd 8.0 with squid) is now 1048576. Many tutorials about tuning tcp stack recommend to set this value to value of kern.ipc.maxsockbuf=16777216 (value on my server). Once I had done it I felt little lag on loading websites through the squid - why?

What should be or how to find the best parameters of FreeBSD's tcp stack to tune up the best network performance? I'd like to make squid (temporarily no cache) to serve website as fast as it's possible. 

My connection is 15Mbit download and 1Mbit upload on the one side. On the other side is 100MBit LAN.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2010)

Magnesik said:
			
		

> What should be or how to find the best parameters of FreeBSD's tcp stack to tune up the best network performance?


Have a look at tuning(7).


----------

